# iv push, iv therapeutic, iv hydration



## MAWK (Nov 14, 2012)

Can someone explain to me on the difference between IV hydration and IV therapeutic.  If a drug is inserted into the iv bag is that considered a push?  this patient came into our facility received rocephin and toraol thru the iv bag.  I am not sure of the way i coded it.  thanks.


----------



## OCD_coder (Nov 14, 2012)

The infusion turns from hydration (saline alone) to therapeutic when a drug is added whether to the line or the bag.  The drug had to be administered with and IV solution and cannot be billed separately unless there is a separate line into a separate hole into the patient.  I can't tell how long the drug ran to determine if it was a push or an infusion.

There are CPT Asst that state if a push was given, even it it ran longer than 15 minutes, it is still considered a push as the nurse must sit at the patient's side and administer the drug by hand.


----------

